# Citizen BM7360-82L



## PeterAndersson

Just bought this watch.

This watch seems to be a sporty dress watch. Titanium case. I like it very much.

Specs: 
Case diameter: 41 mm
Dial diammeter: ~34 mm
Lug width: ~49 mm
Band width: ~23mm
Dial color: Navy blue
Model from: 2017

Anyone else has it?
It doesn't seem to be available from USA yet.


----------



## saridis

I have just order the black dial version.
how do you like it so far?

It seems the perfect watch for me : 

Classic design 
Superb materials
Eco drive
Both casual and dressy look 
Light and scratch resistant 
Affordable



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milipili

Hi guys!
I'm about to order the blue version. In the mean time would you share your experience so far? 
How about the accuracy sec/month? And perhaps the light reserve?
Thank you!


----------



## Redmund

Very beautiful dress watch


----------



## milipili

I checked the movement of this watch. Caliber E111, seems like cheap plastik thing. I'm still afraid of plastik movements since I had a Tissot watch with junky plastik ETA. It went dead and they changed it during the first year. Luckily I sold it.
Anybody owning this Citizen watch/caliber wants to share how does it do the job?


----------



## saridis

I wouldn't bother about the e111 movement regarding its reliability , it's been around for ages.

Accuracy seems to be in par with my other 3 eco drives which translates at about -+ 3 secs per month.

Watch is super light at 80 grams , the dial is quite readable and beautiful .

No visible marks on the case or the band of the watch which I have for about a month.

Lume is quite lame but it works. 
Aesthetically I would prefer the indices to be without Lume applied on them.

Power reserve I think is 6 months but realistically just as any other eco drive you just don't worry about it, the watch always works .

Very thin case also despite the 100m water resistance.

The only problem with mine is that the second hand doesn't align with ANY marker, seems it has a slight offset but I think a watchmaker can easily fix, it's also doesn't bother me that much.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flanigan

saridis said:


> I wouldn't bother about the e111 movement regarding its reliability , it's been around for ages.
> 
> Accuracy seems to be in par with my other 3 eco drives which translates at about -+ 3 secs per month.
> 
> Watch is super light at 80 grams , the dial is quite readable and beautiful .
> 
> No visible marks on the case or the band of the watch which I have for about a month.
> 
> Lume is quite lame but it works.
> Aesthetically I would prefer the indices to be without Lume applied on them.
> 
> Power reserve I think is 6 months but realistically just as any other eco drive you just don't worry about it, the watch always works .
> 
> Very thin case also despite the 100m water resistance.
> 
> The only problem with mine is that the second hand doesn't align with ANY marker, seems it has a slight offset but I think a watchmaker can easily fix, it's also doesn't bother me that much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the blue version and I find it really good. I love how it changes look dependent of light.

It also keeps time great.


----------



## Flanigan

milipili said:


> Hi guys!
> I'm about to order the blue version. In the mean time would you share your experience so far?
> How about the accuracy sec/month? And perhaps the light reserve?
> Thank you!


Did you buy it?

The light reserve should be 6 months from what I know.


----------



## Flanigan

Redmund said:


> Very beautiful dress watch


Antoine tried it with a leather strap?


----------



## mr_b_on_time

That's a nice classic looking dress watch. I've been wanting to try out a Citizen Titanium watch for quite some time, and I don't really have a dress watch in the rotation.


----------



## Flanigan

mr_b_on_time said:


> That's a nice classic looking dress watch. I've been wanting to try out a Citizen Titanium watch for quite some time, and I don't really have a dress watch in the rotation.


It is a pretty safe choice if you want a modern dresswatch.

It would be interesting to see it on a leather strap though.


----------



## saridis

Flanigan said:


> Antoine tried it with a leather strap?


i did. 
I Used a 22mm leather strap i have from another citizen.
width wise was ok even the 23mm lug width of the bm7360, the lug holes though are drilled far away from the case creating a huge gap
with the leather strap on which i didnt like at all


----------



## Flanigan

saridis said:


> Flanigan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Antoine tried it with a leather strap?
> 
> 
> 
> i did.
> I Used a 22mm leather strap i have from another citizen.
> width wise was ok even the 23mm lug width of the bm7360, the lug holes though are drilled far away from the case creating a huge gap
> with the leather strap on which i didnt like at all
Click to expand...

Thank you for the info. Will skip that leather strap then. I dont like those gaps either.

I think the watch is so versatile that I skip the second watch I hade planned to buy.


----------



## saridis

Tried again , not that bad actually maybe with a different leather strap of better quality..


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saridis

Also on a 5 ring Zulu










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flanigan

saridis said:


> Also on a 5 ring Zulu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! That looks great.

Is it 22mm?

I bet it Will look great in a dark brown leather NATO too.


----------



## saridis

It is nominally 22mm but I bet that if I measure it with a set of calipers it will be maybe 22.5mm judging by how it looks on these 23mm lugs.

Don't know about brown color nato , for me the original bracelet is the only way to go with this watch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flanigan

saridis said:


> It is nominally 22mm but I bet that if I measure it with a set of calipers it will be maybe 22.5mm judging by how it looks on these 23mm lugs.
> 
> Don't know about brown color nato , for me the original bracelet is the only way to go with this watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks more classy, Yes!
But NATO is good for variety and a more casual look imo. I think your watch looks great on black NATO.


----------



## Flanigan

saridis said:


> I wouldn't bother about the e111 movement regarding its reliability , it's been around for ages.
> 
> Accuracy seems to be in par with my other 3 eco drives which translates at about -+ 3 secs per month.
> 
> Watch is super light at 80 grams , the dial is quite readable and beautiful .
> 
> No visible marks on the case or the band of the watch which I have for about a month.
> 
> Lume is quite lame but it works.
> Aesthetically I would prefer the indices to be without Lume applied on them.
> 
> Power reserve I think is 6 months but realistically just as any other eco drive you just don't worry about it, the watch always works .
> 
> Very thin case also despite the 100m water resistance.
> 
> The only problem with mine is that the second hand doesn't align with ANY marker, seems it has a slight offset but I think a watchmaker can easily fix, it's also doesn't bother me that much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are the endlinks hollow or full?

To me it looks like they are full but I don't have tools to be sure.

Btw. Do the watch still get much wristtime for you?

I have only one watch so the answer is obvious for me!


----------



## saridis

Flanigan said:


> Are the endlinks hollow or full?
> 
> To me it looks like they are full but I don't have tools to be sure.
> 
> Btw. Do the watch still get much wristtime for you?
> 
> I have only one watch so the answer is obvious for me!


Yes all links are solid of course.

I have 15-17 watches in rotation but it remains my favourite along with the bn0110 Royal Marines.

In fact sometimes I deliberately choose not to wear it because I like it so much and just feeling quilty for the other watches in my collection 

Photo from yesterday:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flanigan

saridis said:


> Flanigan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are the endlinks hollow or full?
> 
> To me it looks like they are full but I don't have tools to be sure.
> 
> Btw. Do the watch still get much wristtime for you?
> 
> I have only one watch so the answer is obvious for me!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes all links are solid of course.
> 
> I have 15-17 watches in rotation but it remains my favourite along with the bn0110 Royal Marines.
> 
> In fact sometimes I deliberately choose not to wear it because I like it so much and just feeling quilty for the other watches in my collection
> 
> Photo from yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes, I really like it too. The design seems really inspired from Omega Aqua Terra btw with those "living" tooth markers.


----------



## mi6_

I've been looking for a dress watch and I really like the design of this model. It's got a lot of Omega Aqua Terra 150 in it. I just ordered a Seiko SARB033 which is currently stuck in Canada customs. I have an all solar quartz collection of Seiko and Citizen Dive watches right now so I was thinking of adding a dress watch. I love the looks of the Seiko SARB033 and the 38mm size for my small 6.5" wrist but could do without the auto as I don't like all the servicing costs/hassle down the road. So I will decide when it arrives if I'm keeping it or if I'll keep it "new in box" and flip it on EBay for a profit next year as these are now discontinued. I really wanted a solar quartz dress watch with a sapphire crystal in the 36-39mm size but there is not much out there.

Seiko makes a few 37mm dress looking type watches but they don't cost much and have pretty cheap bracelets (SNE031 or SNE039 for example). I really try avoid folded end links like these watches have but I guess I could put them on a leather strap. They are a great size but they both look like a cheap $100 watch if I'm honest.

Seiko SNE031









Seiko SNE039









So I thought I'd get a Citizen Super Titanium with a sapphire crystal as it should stand up to wear over the years. I also like that the bracelets have solid end links (though could do with a better machined clasp versus the stamped clasp). Unfortunately all of Citizen's dress type watches in super titanium are gigantic (41-42mm). Canada now gets the blue Citizen BM7360-82L but I haven't been able to find the watch at a dealer to try on. The 41mm and 49mm lug to lug means it will wear really big as the photos suggest. I also like the newer Citizen AW2020-82H (black dial) and AW2020-82L (blue dial) watches but they are 41mm as well. Long Island Watch has both of these new watches and lists the lug to lug as 47mm so they might be better for smaller wrists. They look neat though with no date and the thin hands and markers.

Citizen AW2020-82H









Citizen AW2020-82L









Why can't Seiko or Citizen make these watches in the 36-38mm size? They are just way too big for my 6.5" wrist to use as a dress watch.


----------



## Flanigan

mi6_ said:


> I've been looking for a dress watch and I really like the design of this model. It's got a lot of Omega Aqua Terra 150 in it. I just ordered a Seiko SARB033 which is currently stuck in Canada customs. I have an all solar quartz collection of Seiko and Citizen Dive watches right now so I was thinking of adding a dress watch. I love the looks of the Seiko SARB033 and the 38mm size for my small 6.5" wrist but could do without the auto as I don't like all the servicing costs/hassle down the road. So I will decide when it arrives if I'm keeping it or if I'll keep it "new in box" and flip it on EBay for a profit next year as these are now discontinued. I really wanted a solar quartz dress watch with a sapphire crystal in the 36-39mm size but there is not much out there.
> 
> Seiko makes a few 37mm dress looking type watches but they don't cost much and have pretty cheap bracelets (SNE031 or SNE039 for example). I really try avoid folded end links like these watches have but I guess I could put them on a leather strap. They are a great size but they both look like a cheap $100 watch if I'm honest.
> 
> Seiko SNE031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko SNE039
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I thought I'd get a Citizen Super Titanium with a sapphire crystal as it should stand up to wear over the years. I also like that the bracelets have solid end links (though could do with a better machined clasp versus the stamped clasp). Unfortunately all of Citizen's dress type watches in super titanium are gigantic (41-42mm). Canada now gets the blue Citizen BM7360-82L but I haven't been able to find the watch at a dealer to try on. The 41mm and 49mm lug to lug means it will wear really big as the photos suggest. I also like the newer Citizen AW2020-82H (black dial) and AW2020-82L (blue dial) watches but they are 41mm as well. Long Island Watch has both of these new watches and lists the lug to lug as 47mm so they might be better for smaller wrists. They look neat though with no date and the thin hands and markers.
> 
> Citizen AW2020-82H
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen AW2020-82L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't Seiko or Citizen make these watches in the 36-38mm size? They are just way too big for my 6.5" wrist to use as a dress watch.


Anything lower than 40 just looks old imo. I also think that people are to much into different size for different People. Anything between 40-42 looks great on any man. Just as 44+ will look weird no matter what's the wrist size.


----------



## Flanigan

Regarding BM7360 vs AW2020 I would say it depends om what you want. 

BM7360 looks more expensive. AW2020 looks boring but some People like that. So really depends om what kind of guy you are. I have not seen AW2020 IRL.

Still I would buy an Seiko 5 if I wanted a small dress watch. The price is amazing. They just are so small so I personally didn't even consider it. The big Seiko automatics are expensive though. Don't wanna buy an expensive automatic watch because the failures are so common.


----------



## Flanigan

Image today... Blue version

The dial is darker in reality. Nearly black.


----------



## Flanigan

Found a video of BM7360-82E om Youtube.


----------



## FilipePT

Pensando em comprar este relógio para ocasiões casuais e formais.
Barato pelo que oferece, super titânio e safira.
Estou apenas preocupado com o 41 mm, que tem este relógio, caberia bem em um pulso de 6,6" ?


----------



## aafanatic

@FilipePT Welcome to the forum Are you asking if a 41mm watch will look ok on a 6.6" wrist? Then, yes


----------

